# need to verify how to determine if numbers matching



## hangerhi (Aug 1, 2013)

My friend just brought a 66 gto and I am not sure on the numbers can you help.

Body Tag
03A 0614
ST 66-24267 KAN 731 BODY
219-B D-1 PAINT
W 2KW

VIN# 242676K124394

MANIFOLD
8782898

EXHAUST
8779308

BLOCK CASTING
B248
9778789
D

DIFFERENTIAL
9783393

CAN YOU PLEASE HELP WITH THIS.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

This website will help you decode. Get the PHS (Pontiac Historical Society) will give you all the details and verify originality. 66 didn't have the VIN on the block, you will need to find the EUN on the PHS docs to verify.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

> BLOCK CASTING
> B248
> 9778789
> D


Date code B248 didn't have 9778789 block. That was for a '65/'66/'67. I bet if you look at the code again, the last digit is a 6 for '66, and not an 8 for '68. There should also be an 2 letter engine code under the engine unit number on the front passenger side of the block. Maybe the D is part of it? There also should be a date code on the rear end by the pumpkin. Will resemble the date code on the block...

As 68GTO said, get the PHS too....


----------

